# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [rawsrc] rejoint la modration

## DRH

rawsrc  vient dintgrer l'quipe de modration pour filer un coup de main sur les forums Dveloppement Web.

Bienvenue et bon courage ::ccool::

----------

